# Is this planaria? (picture)



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have finally got a decent photo of one of the little worm things living in and above the water in my tank.

So, do you think it is planaria? or something else?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It could be or a nematoad of some type....have you ever seen it swim or does it only crawl on the glass, does it flatten out or swim like its skimming the surface of the water.....seen any come out of the filter? do you have a lot of leaf over food in the tank?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried to touch that one with my net, and it swam off into the water in a squiggly squirmy kinda way.:lol: I haven't seen them come out of the filter, and I never leave any food in my tank. I feed my betta Cleo 4-5 pellets throughout the day and I only drop 1 in at a time let him eat it and then i'll give him another and I make sure he eats it. I have been trying my best to scoop them out during my 50% water changes, but it doesn't seem to be making a difference. I noticed they like to hang out on the glass alot or at the surface of the water. I had one of my anubias leaves up at the top of my tank the other day as a little haamock for my fish and there were 4or 5 hanging out on top of the leaf in the morning.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a great photo by the way....forgot to tell you that in the first post....

It sounds like planaria by the way it swims and hangs on the glass...nematoads can be seen swimming in a "S" like patten in the water or sticking out of the substrate usually....both are generally harmless and just part of your little ecosystem in a glass/acrylic box......


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

hehe ewwww xD I've never had strange worms in my tank, and i hope it doesnt happen. Good luck with them, i really dont know what it is


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

man I hope I never get planaria those pictures of it really creeps me out I would seriously cry everytime I would have to go near the tank lol


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I was eating lunch when I first saw this....eeeeeeeek! Worms really freak me out..lol.

I think most people would say.."Free betta food"!! There was one picture around here where the substrate was just infested with them...again...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!....lol.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Ew. lol
I think works are cute so I don't fish with them, but worms underwater just creep me out...I think because they remind me of parasites and such, haha


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Thats a great photo by the way....forgot to tell you that in the first post....
> 
> It sounds like planaria by the way it swims and hangs on the glass...nematoads can be seen swimming in a "S" like patten in the water or sticking out of the substrate usually....both are generally harmless and just part of your little ecosystem in a glass/acrylic box......



That is good to know they are harmless. :lol:

So nematodes wont hurt or bother my fish?


I guess I am ok with them being in my tank as long as they are not hurting my fish or anything, even though my OCD is telling me to get rid of them!:lol:


So, I will probably just wear gloves while cleaning the tank from now on.:lol::-?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Cravenne said:


> I was eating lunch when I first saw this....eeeeeeeek! Worms really freak me out..lol.
> 
> I think most people would say.."Free betta food"!! There was one picture around here where the substrate was just infested with them...again...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!....lol.


:lol:
so sorry!
I would probably be saying yay "free betta food!" However I don't think my fish is eating them.:lol: He...just...kind..of..hangs....out with them...:|:lol:
I am going to be getting a few cherry shrimps as soon as I can to see if they will help out on eating some of them.


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

I would freak out if I had those in my tank, lol. So gross. Is there anyway to get rid of them??


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Introduce something else into the ecosystem that will feast on them! _and then be ready to find something to eat that in turn._


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Introduce something else into the ecosystem that will feast on them! _and then be ready to find something to eat that in turn._


Yea right!?:lol:


I only have my 5 gallon at the moment though,don't want to introduce too much. I already have an apple snail and my betta. I will try a few shrimp as soon as I can find some though!:lol: Petco near me doesn't even haave ghost shimp.:-?:lol:


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would freak out if I ever found those. Worms just disgust me. I'll have nightmares about them somehow finding their way into my body and eating me from the inside out... :demented:


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Icky! I can't imagine something like that being "harmless"! I would want to get rid of it immediately! Good luck.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> I would freak out if I ever found those. Worms just disgust me. I'll have nightmares about them somehow finding their way into my body and eating me from the inside out... :demented:


:lol:! I freaked out when I found them on my anubias leaf the other morning..Went to move my plant and and ....
:shock::demented:
EeEeEEEEEEEEeeeEE!!!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I would freak out if I ever found those. Worms just disgust me. I'll have nightmares about them somehow finding their way into my body and eating me from the inside out... :demented:


:BIGweepy: stop it! your hurting my imagination! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Alex09 said:


> I would freak out if I ever found those. Worms just disgust me. I'll have nightmares about them somehow finding their way into my body and eating me from the inside out... :demented:


Me, oo! I hate worms and creepy crawly things!! Grosss!!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I would love to have planaria. I enjoy finding good things in my tank that I didn't put in myself.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> That is good to know they are harmless. :lol:
> 
> So nematodes wont hurt or bother my fish?
> 
> ...


They'll eat your plants. Parasite kill should get them.


----------

